# Training



## Great (Aug 25, 2021)

Does anyone else feel like the new team members are not getting enough time with the trainer's. Seems like everyday they are bringing new people in and they trainer's are running around trying to get them train. Crazy how many people they are hiring it my DC we have more orange vest than yellow vest.


----------



## BoxedIn (Aug 25, 2021)

Yeah, it has been a hot mess here for the last 14 months. In warehousing all new TMs have to start on PIT training right away. So on the weekend shift we get 3 half shifts to get them certified and pulling carton air. 

Then repeat the next week with a new batch, no time to do any of the advanced training like location holds and damage processes that are covered in weeks 2+ of the training checkpoints due to getting more new hires in the following week.

Guess that is why we have so many destroyed racking upright beams.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Aug 25, 2021)

BoxedIn said:


> Yeah, it has been a hot mess here for the last 14 months. In warehousing all new TMs have to start on PIT training right away. So on the weekend shift we get 3 half shifts to get them certified and pulling carton air.
> 
> Then repeat the next week with a new batch, no time to do any of the advanced training like location holds and damage processes that are covered in weeks 2+ of the training checkpoints due to getting more new hires in the following week.
> 
> Guess that is why we have so many destroyed racking upright beams.


Ya, thank god they put one bolt on each side of the upright.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Aug 25, 2021)

BoxedIn said:


> Yeah, it has been a hot mess here for the last 14 months. In warehousing all new TMs have to start on PIT training right away. So on the weekend shift we get 3 half shifts to get them certified and pulling carton air.
> 
> Then repeat the next week with a new batch, no time to do any of the advanced training like location holds and damage processes that are covered in weeks 2+ of the training checkpoints due to getting more new hires in the following week.
> 
> Guess that is why we have so many destroyed racking upright beams.



Not like any of them even make it to week 2.
We got 15 and 3 are left week 2.
And honestly all the training hours in the world won't make these people productive.

We had 1 that got a gravy aisle.
First 8 pulls were 100+ easy pulls.
They barely pulled 500 cartons all shift and it wasn't even detergent or juice it was easy stuff I could of pulled in a few minutes.  Plus they were 3 weeks on the job


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 25, 2021)

Great said:


> Does anyone else feel like the new team members are not getting enough time with the trainer's. Seems like everyday they are bringing new people in and they trainer's are running around trying to get them train. Crazy how many people they are hiring it my DC we have more orange vest than yellow vest.




They aren't. But also the job isn't complicated.  Scan a label, Scan pallet ID, label box on most conveyable side, put box in cart.  Repeat all night.


----------



## brizzality (Aug 26, 2021)

The trainers get no extra pay and the headache of many inexperienced pit operators. Most don’t last at my DC either. They come to see what the higher pay is about and possibly 2k bonus but just had one walk out in the middle of picking on his second day and another 2 leave because of the heights and the trainers not being available to work with them one on one. They park and walk around the department looking for people to help them. And the damages are insane, more damage boxes than I have ever seen.


----------



## Luck (Aug 26, 2021)

All points thus far echoed. At least in OB we don't need to worry about PIT right away, but the physical work especially in this heat is just killer for 90% of the people they are bringing in. 

Seriously, I dont give a shit about Targets liberal "everyone is the same viewpoint" please stop putting overweight women whose previous job was a call center in Outbound. They stand zero chance. 

We are at the point where instead of the old 50% --> 75% --> 100% progression they are doing 50, 60, 70, 80, 85, 90, 95, 100. An eight week progression toward doing 100%. 
And they are all still struggling. Meanwhile the few who are actually good are standing around with nothing to do. 

Best part is 8 weeks in is about when new hires in OB start getting trained to sort. So many of these people have never actually run at 100% prod and are now sorting and they have zero idea what they are doing. 
And then only 3 more weeks of that and having our "Yellow Captain" knocking down their full lanes while they take multiple bathroom breaks an hour, and they hit their 90 days get the bonus and will probably quit! 

When this started our SOM told us they were going to double the ammount of trainers in the building to handle the hundreds of new hires. 8 this day, 9 that day. We are down a trainer from last year and our current trainers aren't what I would call the best. They definitely aren't the best choice to be training in base functions when they seldom do them, at the very least.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 26, 2021)

Luck said:


> All points thus far echoed. At least in OB we don't need to worry about PIT right away, but the physical work especially in this heat is just killer for 90% of the people they are bringing in.
> 
> Seriously, I dont give a shit about Targets liberal "everyone is the same viewpoint" please stop putting overweight women whose previous job was a call center in Outbound. They stand zero chance.
> 
> ...




   SOM = 🐈?


----------



## BoxedIn (Aug 26, 2021)

So since Target doesn't drug test anymore, what do you guys do with tweakers at your DC? Do you just train them and let them go until they hit the rack, or find some other way to fire them? We have had one meth head just sweeping warehousing aisles for a month now because no one wants to train him on an OP.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 26, 2021)

Let spot sort'em out...


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 26, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> SOM = 🐈?


@Hardlinesmaster what's the like for...  Get the reference or think I was calling someone a puddy tat?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 26, 2021)

FrankM0421 said:


> @Hardlinesmaster what's the like for...  Get the reference or think I was calling someone a puddy tat?


Correct. I have a few kitties.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Correct. I have a few kitties.



Target is mainly nothing but "kitties". Idk if were using that term the same way...  Probably what's holding them back from going global. Lets send some dogs into space.


----------



## DC Diva (Aug 26, 2021)

Kind of hard to train them when most have 5-6 call ins during their first month. Or more,


----------



## brizzality (Aug 30, 2021)

We just lost a boatload of new hires in the past week at my DC. The heat, the heavy loads picking carton air, hitting the racks, unorganized plans because of so many call offs.

we’re bringing in 4-6 new hires for warehousing each week and turnover is over 100% for sure. Losing them faster as people who made it a few months are leaving too.

covid time off is gotta be up 1000% as more team members are missing two weeks for that too.
 The 2k bonus is looking like one of the biggest gimmicks of all time. They get people in the door but we are wasting too much time training people who can’t do the work and leaving in two weeks. Some even leveraging the pay at target to their old employer to step their game up. Heard that twice is the reason I mention it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Luck (Sep 1, 2021)

brizzality said:


> We just lost a boatload of new hires in the past week at my DC. The heat, the heavy loads picking carton air, hitting the racks, unorganized plans because of so many call offs.
> 
> we’re bringing in 4-6 new hires for warehousing each week and turnover is over 100% for sure. Losing them faster as people who made it a few months are leaving too.
> 
> ...


Your experience has been mine. 
Although please note that Reed group and Target have a different arrangement now. 
Its one week paid off for negative test, and a second week only if you test positive. 

By the way that week includes the time it takes to get tested. We have had sick TMs back in the DC because they were only given the one week and were still awaiting their test result (our state stopped in person testing and only does mail in tests now). 

So that should hopefully help stop some of the abuse. But hell, its still one week off every 4 weeks.


----------



## Luck (Sep 1, 2021)

Luck said:


> Your experience has been mine.
> Although please note that Reed group and Target have a different arrangement now.
> Its one week paid off for negative test, and a second week only if you test positive.
> 
> ...


The funny part too is the more guys they hire the more vacation slots open up the more of the reliable old guard goes on vacation and avoids doing overtime so not only do they hire these guys that go on leave and never actually work but then the reliable workers aren't here ever either! 

I might actually get Christmas Eve off at this rate 🤣


----------



## brizzality (Sep 2, 2021)

Luck said:


> The funny part too is the more guys they hire the more vacation slots open up the more of the reliable old guard goes on vacation and avoids doing overtime so not only do they hire these guys that go on leave and never actually work but then the reliable workers aren't here ever either!
> 
> I might actually get Christmas Eve off at this rate 🤣


Heck yeah, I’m starting to use mine now. Off 2 days per month next 4 months. But I’ve been working a lot of OT and ready to chill some!


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Sep 4, 2021)

Luck said:


> The funny part too is the more guys they hire the more vacation slots open up the more of the reliable old guard goes on vacation and avoids doing overtime so not only do they hire these guys that go on leave and never actually work but then the reliable workers aren't here ever either!
> 
> I might actually get Christmas Eve off at this rate 🤣


Lucky. We asked about that as we have added a lot to the headcount. They said they would revisit the number of slots in January.  I said how is that right, and they responded with they are too new to be able to use vacation


----------



## RWTM (Nov 1, 2021)

BoxedIn said:


> So since Target doesn't drug test anymore, what do you guys do with tweakers at your DC? Do you just train them and let them go until they hit the rack, or find some other way to fire them? We have had one meth head just sweeping warehousing aisles for a month now because no one wants to train him on an OP.


Holy shit hahahaha lmk what you find out


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 1, 2021)

Luck said:


> The funny part too is the more guys they hire the more vacation slots open up the more of the reliable old guard goes on vacation and avoids doing overtime so not only do they hire these guys that go on leave and never actually work but then the reliable workers aren't here ever either!
> 
> I might actually get Christmas Eve off at this rate 🤣


We started the year with 35ish tm’s and are up to about 70-75 (hard to tell with all the covid vaca) and they refuse to open any more vaca spots. They said they will revisit it in January.


----------



## Luck (Nov 2, 2021)

Dcnewb4now said:


> We started the year with 35ish tm’s and are up to about 70-75 (hard to tell with all the covid vaca) and they refuse to open any more vaca spots. They said they will revisit it in January.


Ouch. They have still been opening spots up weekly for the guys on the wait list for us.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 2, 2021)

We can take ours at will.  Actually quite a few OM's are on vacation right now.


----------

